# Splayed legs



## calicobess (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a two day old peep who's legs are splayed. She gets around well enough to eat & drink but I don't think she'll survive as a hen. Have any of you dealt with this?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You can tie her legs together, well not together but to their normal position. You can use string, yarn, a bandaid cut in half long ways, and probubly other things as well. Tie it below the "knees" to bring the legs closer together.

Found this image on google to show you what I mean.


----------



## Sweetened (Apr 18, 2013)

Apyl's picture is exactly how I do it. I also hold them in my hand or on my leg for about 20 minutes while they 'get their feet under them' so to speak. They have to learn to walk, when strapped like this, before they can run. Leave it on for about a week, take it off and test how their legs are and, if needed, put it back on for another week. If that other week doesn't correct it, consider the condition of the walk and whether it is hindered by its defect, imho anyway, and go from there. I try not to use the overly sticky bandages, but then not the super crappy ones either. Cloth ones are nice because they breathe, but waterproof cloth ones can stick too well and really hurt coming off, I worry about their little legs. and breaking them when they are bound too excellently. I can't speak for latex bandages, as there's none allowed in my house (allergy). Someone else will have to recommend their own experiences there.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I just read an article on this! She recommended using vetrap or something equivalent. That wrapped bandage that sticks to itself.


----------



## calicobess (Mar 25, 2013)

I tried using the bandages but my peep never has learned to walk on her feet but rather her knees, permanently twisting one leg. She will not survive in a flock. Terribly depressing. 
Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## Sweetened (Apr 18, 2013)

For future reference, I have experienced this as well. I now will bandage them and hold them for a good hour or more, putting them up on their feet every single time they fall or go down until they are able to stand and move without falling. 

I had one chick who splayed because he kicked himself out of the egg before absorbing the yolk. When they survive that, they tend to just lay on their backs or stomachs, and I won't move them during this time. On their stomachs, they tend to be fine with walking, but on their backs, they don't pick up how to walk quickly and that's when I spend the time with them.

Sorry to hear about this, but I understand your decision; I'd do the same. Best of luck in the future.


----------

